# Pimp your lens



## KmH (Dec 28, 2011)

Snake Skin, Leather, Butterflies, Stars, Pink flowers, Tiger, Paw Prints.........

LensSkins Lens Skins lens wraps


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2011)

The 'Smokey Black' one is kinda cool.  'Winter Woody' (lol) looks like the same pattern, just a little brighter...


----------



## MissCream (Dec 28, 2011)

Arggggarahhhh of course no Pentax. I would have bought one too. Hummmph.


----------



## RobertDarasz (Dec 28, 2011)

Feel like a pr0.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow.  $50 for a printed sheet of stickers.  I need to start marketing some of my DIY crap!  LOL!


----------



## Garbz (Dec 29, 2011)

They need white ones for the closet Canon lovers, and black ones for the Closet Nikon fans.


----------



## tevo (Dec 29, 2011)

That's......pretty awesome.


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 29, 2011)

No clear? Would buy a clear one to stop the hood for my 24-70 f/2.8L from getting all scratched up...


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 29, 2011)

ooh very cool, thanks for the link! I'm going to order a "Tagger" for my 70-200


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't see any for 300F2.8L


----------



## Stryker (Dec 29, 2011)

That is really expensive!!!  I DIY my hoods for less than $10 (converted philippine pesos to US dollar) using 3M "carbon fiber look" vinyl stickers


----------



## KmH (Dec 29, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Wow.  $50 for a printed sheet of stickers.  I need to start marketing some of my DIY crap!  LOL!


Cha Ching!

$0.85 worth of stickers for $50. Great markup!


----------



## Stryker (Dec 29, 2011)

And for $10 worth of 3M "carbon fiber look" vinyl sticker (1 meter x 1 meter) here in Manila, you can wrap more than 50 lens hoods or more than 30 lenses and hoods.  All you need are a squeegee, an x-acto cutter, and a heat gun. But easy with the lenses.  You might boil the lubrication inside the lenses and end up with a damaged lens.


----------



## wolfdale13 (Dec 29, 2011)

lol, looking so nice, i want


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 29, 2011)

I love carbon Fiber! Just bought some of this to see how it looks on my 24-70 hood... Link


----------



## GrantH (Dec 29, 2011)

lol Because a 1200+ dollar lens just isn't cool enough. Nothing like making an expensive lens look like a joke.


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 29, 2011)

GrantH said:


> lol Because a 1200+ dollar lens just isn't cool enough. Nothing like making an expensive lens look like a joke.



Don't be a hater


----------



## Stryker (Dec 30, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> I love carbon Fiber! Just bought some of this to see how it looks on my 24-70 hood... Link



Right on the nail, DCMoney.  That's the one I used on my lens hoods.


----------



## DCMoney (Jan 3, 2012)

Got the vinyl in today, my first attempt I'm pretty happy with it. A few bad spots at the bottom and need to clean up around the top of the hood.


----------

